
Detecting machine-readable zones in passport images - zionsrogue
http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2015/11/30/detecting-machine-readable-zones-in-passport-images/
======
chx
This is very interesting; a human would OCR the page and the pick the region
with many less than / greater than signs. I wonder whether that would work
here -- you need to OCR after finding the region anyways.

